# Cheg-Kim Pony Sale



## Ponygirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Is anybody going to the Cheg-Kim Pony Sale in Kansas this Saturday???? I believe it is their 5th annual production sale....they have ponies, minis and some unregistered ones, too.....


----------



## crponies (Jun 6, 2006)

I wish I was. I went and looked around at the website a few days ago and there are some ponies I would love to have, but you know it's the not enough money/not enough room dilema. LOL


----------



## Lewella (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be there reading pedigrees.




: I know that Susan P. - spwildrose will be there also.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone have the website to see whats for sale. Thanks.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/chegkimpony/index.html


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be there too!!!!!!!! I have my eye on a couple!!!!



:


----------



## crponies (Jun 8, 2006)

Which ones do you like, Michele? My favorites are lots 46 (Cheg-Kim's Wild Thing) and 74 (Cheg Kim's Cheyenne Summer).


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 8, 2006)

crponies said:


> Which ones do you like, Michele? My favorites are lots 46 (Cheg-Kim's Wild Thing) and 74 (Cheg Kim's Cheyenne Summer).


Those are beautiful mares, I like their colors!!!!!!!!!!I am mainly looking at Miniature Mares, but ohhhhhhhhhhhhh lot 17 Cheg-Kim's Sincerely Yours.........is tempting me!!!!!!!! I would like to see how tall she is it would be nice if she would stay small enough to hardship in AMHR.........oh I love her color!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## crponies (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, I like their colors too. I think I have finally settled on sabino as my favorite pinto pattern especially when it is loud. I need to just bite the bullet and sell some of the ponies I have now so I can buy what I want to breed. It's just so hard to part with them.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 11, 2006)

It was a fun sale! I bought one miniature mare with a foal by her side. Lots of nice colorful Shetlands!!!!

Finally got to meet Lewella!(Nice to meet you by the way!) And of course Susan(srpwildrose) was there, but we are 'ol friends!!!!



:

:saludando:


----------



## crponies (Jun 11, 2006)

Michele, do you know how much those fillies I liked sold for?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 11, 2006)

crponies said:


> Michele, do you know how much those fillies I liked sold for?



You have a PM!!!


----------



## Cimarron (Jun 12, 2006)

What kind of prices did the minis go for? The one time I did take minis to this sale I po'd both of them! The prices were horrible! Can you tell me what prices the Blue Sky minis went for? Thanks, Sheila


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 13, 2006)

Cimarron said:


> What kind of prices did the minis go for? The one time I did take minis to this sale I po'd both of them! The prices were horrible! Can you tell me what prices the Blue Sky minis went for? Thanks, Sheila


You have a PM!


----------

